

NCSA Mosaic on GitHub - wooby
http://github.com/alandipert/ncsa-mosaic

======
Hoff
Far more nostalgic: NCSA Mosaic on OpenVMS running on a VAX, and that's
feasible by running on the simh VAX emulator on your (Mac OS X, Linux,
Windows) box.

<http://vaxa.wvnet.edu/vmswww/vms_mosaic.html> <http://simh.trailing-
edge.com/> <http://www.openvmshobbyist.org/> <http://www.decuserve.org/>

Total cost of this nostalgia is US$30 for the OpenVMS VAX CD. Mosaic, simh and
the OpenVMS Hobbyist licenses are free.

~~~
pasbesoin
Maybe I just found Dad's bday present :-)

------
pufuwozu
<http://imgur.com/SW5Fi.png>

Nostalgic!

------
tibbon
This should come as a comfort to people who fear IE6 will never go away.

Mosaic at one point was used by a majority of web users and look now- no one
cares about compatibility. People moved on and it is no longer in current use
and no one would expect that your site should display properly in it.

------
jrockway
Ah, C programs from the early nineties. I wonder which file has the most
remotely-exploitable buffer overflows.

(The source code is good reading nonetheless. I love the PUBLIC macro to
declare public "methods" in libwww2. A little C++ jealousy, I guess.)

------
jasongullickson
This is cool. Does anyone know if the code for Tim Berners Lee's NeXT browser
is out there anywhere?

~~~
jasongullickson
Nevermind, found it: <http://www.w3.org/History/1991-WWW-NeXT/Implementation/>

~~~
kanwisher
Awesome bit of objective-c, still looks rather readable then C code from the
era. Its to bad C++ won out over Objective-C

------
sireat
Nice, couldn't build it though on U9.10, at least x11-proto-print-dev does not
exist there.

~~~
wooby
Whoops, it's supposed to be x11proto-print-dev. I've updated the deps in the
README, should build no problem on 9.10 now.

